

Ask HN: Young startups attending Techcrunch conference? - harscoat

It seems 2 years ago (techcrunch40) http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=298565
it was worth it. Now, Techcrunch Disrupt May 010 winner Soluto is a not an example of young startup.<p>If you do not have user traction or are still working on the MVP at the moment of the application, is there any chance to get selected?<p>Anecdotes, stories to share on those type of conferences? Would you recommend it? if yes How to apply successfully to participate to Startup Battlefield?<p>Any other conferences worth the money and the time attending?
======
AmberShah
TC Disrupt is not the same as TC 50. It's the Arrington spinoff: one half of a
great thing, and not the great half. The other half, Calacanis, is starting
the Launch Conference.

Official site is here <http://thelaunchconference.com/> but so far news has
been coming through TWiST podcast.

Skip DEMO altogether. Go for the Launch conf. If you can't get in TC Disrupt
is a consolation prize, but like you said, they may not accept early stage.

~~~
ckoia
thanks for both info. There is also Paris LeWeb10 in Europe

------
alain94040
Being on stage is worth it. There are two main conferences that target new
startups: TechCrunch Disrupt and DEMO. DEMO has something happening in
September, with application deadline mid-July (pretty much right now).

Applying is free. If you pass the selection process, you can make your
decision then. If you are not selected (2 years ago, TC40 had about 1,000
applications for 40 slots), then you don't need to think about anything.

